#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-29
<MichealH> Muscovy: How do I fix this?
<Muscovy> MichealH: I'm not sure, I only made that mistake once.
<Muscovy> Maybe in the timezone settings, select auto or user or whatever.
<MichealH> Muscovy: Make a new one I will delete the old one
<MichealH> At least I know for next time
<MichealH> Muscovy: Doing it now?
<Muscovy> I'll do it shortly.
<Muscovy> I'm fairly busy right now.
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Check out http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-admins/+archive/daily | Next Meeting Poll:
<MichealH> I got rid of link
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download
<Muscovy> Just to check that I've done it right, what time of day does http://www.doodle.com/gq554tr82qie6xtw start with?
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen next weekend, vote on http://www.doodle.com/gq554tr82qie6xtw and add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<MichealH> 8:00
<MichealH> :L
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-01
<Muscovy> Bzr seems to be "down". :|
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-02
<nzkBot> Testing bot...
<nzkBot> Ok?
<Muscovy> :D
<qqbot> test
<Muscovy> A few updates in the PPA. :D
<Muscovy> aprilg, Omega, zz_Crisco, be sure to poll on the meeting time. ;D
<MichealH> Hey all
<MichealH> I know someone who can bring us a meeting bot
<MichealH> Omega: ^^
<MichealH> Im going now
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Dec  2 10:23:26 2010 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen next weekend, vote on http://www.doodle.com/gq554tr82qie6xtw and add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Dec  2 10:23:29 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-tour/2010/ubuntu-tour.2010-12-02-10.23.moin.txt
<AlanBell> there ya go MichealH
<MichealH> AlanBell: Your a real star :)
<MichealH> Omega: AlanBell has got us a lovley meeting bot for us. Its quite easy to use so you can just hop and try it anytime :)
<MichealH> It seems we should have our meeting Sat at 4:00pm.
<MichealH> It gives us alot of time for our meeting
<MichealH> Or Sun 4:00pm
<MichealH> Im going to work more on the beta site
<UndiFineD> thanks AlanBell
<MichealH> UndiFineD: And with meetingology comes a good way to log meetings
<MichealH> We pop them on the wiki
<MichealH> I generates wiki syntax
<MichealH> :)
<UndiFineD> grand
<MichealH> I need Muscovy to come here!
<MichealH> Im thinking of making a bot for here
<UndiFineD> ask pedro for his
<MichealH> To do general things like BugTracking, Revision Tracking
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Im fine, I am already doing one
<UndiFineD> k
<MichealH> Imma test the bot 2 secs
<MichealH> Its just an empty bot
<MichealH> Its working!
<MichealH> ITS WORKING!!!
<UndiFineD> heh
<MichealH> It times out :L
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> I may get a unafflicated bot cloak after this works
<MichealH> You know how Muscovy was on about a bugs.ubuntumanual.org? I can implement the bot to print out here when there is a new bug :)
<MichealH> s/ubuntumanual/ubuntutour
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> !bug
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> hrmm...
<MichealH> !bug
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> !bug
<MichealH> !bug
<MichealH> GRR
<UndiFineD> !fail
<MichealH> Its tryign to read the database
<MichealH> !bug
<MichealH> huh?
<MichealH> WTH?
<UndiFineD> !bug
<MichealH> I have a sqlite connection
<UndiFineD> is 50UAACX8A the temp bot name ?
<MichealH> Nope
<MichealH> You can start nick with numbers :L
<UndiFineD> hmm, have an irc bot that does a time nick change
<UndiFineD> 13_37 is now know as 13_38
<MichealH> That would spam the chan
<UndiFineD> hehehe
<MichealH> !submit Test Testing the bot
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> Lets try this
<MichealH> Omega, Did oyu catch my message earlier?
<Omega> Thanks AlanBell :)
<Omega> I did now.
<MichealH> Omega, it looks liek the meeting will be on Sat or Sun?
<MichealH> I think It should be held at Sat 16:00 GMT
<MichealH> Omega, Whats your view?
<Omega> That's good with me.
<MichealH> I can also drive the bot for yas
<MichealH> Sahall I go ahead and change the /topic?
<MichealH> Oh god I hate this sticky 'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'
<MichealH> Omega, Shall I /topic?
<Omega> Let's wait for Muscovy to get here
<MichealH> Okay
<MichealH> Where is he latley?
<MichealH> Also, Im working on the bug thing
<MichealH> We may soon have bugreport.ubuntutour.org
<MichealH> Omega, ^^
<MichealH> Ouch... Just read the news, not good
<MichealH> Were having issues with food here, bloody snow.
<Omega> D:
<MichealH> Its okay, I will live
<MichealH> heh
<MichealH> Omega, I swear once im done with the site you will be huggign and kissing me
<MichealH> ;)
<MichealH> ;D
<Omega> lol :P
<MichealH-iPod> I'm serious
<MichealH-iPod> You will
<MichealH-iPod> I will have blogs, Revision control and much more. And to top it off, a api
<MichealH-iPod> Although I'm 13 I can still kick some Web Developers ass ;D
<MichealH-iPod> I will be back I guess, See yA
<MichealH-iPod> Hey look it's Muscovy!
<Muscovy> Hello. :D
<MichealH-iPod> It looks like everyone has voted on the poll
<Muscovy> I'll get that email out then.
<MichealH-iPod> Wanna decide on a date?
<MichealH-iPod> Me and Omega though Sat 16:00 GMT?
<Muscovy> That's the one with 6 votes, right?
<MichealH-iPod> 5
<Muscovy> I'm bad at mental time conversions. :P
<MichealH-iPod> We also have a meeting bot (thanks AlanBell)
<Muscovy> :D
<Muscovy> I just noticed that.
<Muscovy> That will be handy.
<MichealH-iPod> I pinged him earlier and brought him in straight away
<MichealH-iPod> I can drive him on the day
<MichealH-iPod> Show you all the ropes :D
<MichealH-iPod> I added a agenda item
<MichealH-iPod> It links in with our new bot :)
<MichealH-iPod> You see, meetingology generates wiki output so we can put It on the wiki
<MichealH-iPod> We also can put our meeting agenda on the wiki too
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: ^^
<Muscovy> Oh, that's cool.
<MichealH-iPod> The websites gonna be great. I am starting to write the blog and bugtracker with API's
<MichealH-iPod> It's gonna totally rock
<MichealH-iPod> I would need a mysql database though
<MichealH-iPod> :/
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: ^^
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Muscovy> Do you want that set up now or later?
<MichealH-iPod> Yeah I can VNC on this thing
<MichealH-iPod> Too bad I can't develop xP
<MichealH-iPod> Or FTP
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-03
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: Ready for me to connect now?
<Muscovy> Oh, one sec.
<MichealH-iPod> Can you PM me the details, too
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: Too bad I can't multitask on this thing
<MichealH-iPod> Imma look around app store for things
<MichealH-iPod> See yas
<Omega> Wait, when is it?
<Muscovy> 16:00 GMT
<Muscovy> I think mot of our meets have been that time.
<Muscovy> This Saturday.
<Omega> Hmm.
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen tommorow (04/12/10) at 16:00 GMT, add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<MichealH> Omega: I changed the /topic earlier
<MichealH> Hey nisshh
<nisshh> hey
<nisshh> oh!
<nisshh> *thats* what this is :)
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> Why Hello Silasle
<Silasle> Hi MichealH
<MichealH> Silasle: sup?
<Silasle> Nothing special
<Silasle> And you?
<MichealH> ubuntutour.org/beta
<MichealH> :)
<Silasle> ;)
<Silasle> Little more color?
<MichealH> :L Maybe
<MichealH> Okay I will add orange to the header, happy? ;)
<Silasle> Try
<MichealH> :/
<Silasle> It's better
<MichealH> Hmm... Idea: We should have a twitter :D
<Silasle> I'm not using twitter
<MichealH> I mean the project should
<MichealH> Then we can have it link into our site
<UndiFineD> what would we twat about
<Silasle> UndiFineD: Good wuestion
<MichealH> New version! Look at this tour!
<Silasle> *question
<MichealH> UndiFineD:  New version! Look at this tour!
<MichealH> We need your help
<MichealH> xxx is succesfully traslated
<UndiFineD> nah, I have to get cooking
<MichealH> xxx needs translating!
<MichealH> But yeah thats what we can do
<UndiFineD> and those are things I do not twittertwat
<Silasle> I have to go building an computer
<MichealH> Okay
<UndiFineD> I use it once in a while
<UndiFineD> but not daily
<MichealH> Withing 2 seconds of settign up a twitter we have stalkers :L
<MichealH> Well, Poeple wanting to chat the project up
<MichealH> and stalkers :L
<UndiFineD> ?
<MichealH> If you have twitter then tou can follow @ubuntutour
<UndiFineD> why don't I have hot girls stalking me, Oh i do
<MichealH> I mean The only started 30 mins agao and have caught ~400 people :L
<MichealH> UndiFineD, You followed, Ace"
<UndiFineD> hmm, unfollow, does not say a thing I can understand
<MichealH> Im thinking of applying some wiki magic
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: ping
<Muscovy> Pong
<MichealH-iPod> Do you have phpmyadmin for your domain?
<Muscovy> It seems I do.
<MichealH-iPod> How would I go about accessing it?
<Muscovy> VNC it would seem. :P
<Muscovy> What needs setting?
<MichealH-iPod> :/
<MichealH-iPod> I just wanna make some tables
<Muscovy> Didn't we previously make tables?
<Muscovy> I don't understand much SQL.
<MichealH-iPod> Isn't there a web address I can goto?
<Muscovy> There may be.
<MichealH-iPod> It's like on my host I click it and thes the address
<MichealH-iPod> Ooohh meeting tommorow with the bot... Can't wait
<MichealH-iPod> Imma drive it
<MichealH-iPod> :D
<MichealH-iPod> :/
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: Found it yet?
<Muscovy> Not a way to share it easily, no.
<Muscovy> Want to me to just make the table?
<MichealH-iPod> :/
<Muscovy> I seem to see where to do it.
<MichealH-iPod> It's okay
<MichealH-iPod> I can just make a php file
<MichealH-iPod> Just wondered if you had it :D
<Muscovy> Wouldn't the blog or whatever make a table during setup though?
<MichealH-iPod> If I had sn install script for mine :P
<MichealH-iPod> I can make one though
<MichealH-iPod> :)
<Muscovy> Making a blog from scratch, are we?
<MichealH-iPod> Yup
<MichealH-iPod> It's easy!
<Muscovy> I'll take your word for it.
<MichealH-iPod> mysql_query() <3
<MichealH-iPod> Mysql <3
<MichealH-iPod> Php <3
<MichealH-iPod> :]
<MichealH-iPod> At exactly 0:00 GMT imma change the /topic
<MichealH-iPod> Then you can work out 16 hours from then
<MichealH-iPod> See yas in 30 mins
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/2010-12-04%2000.14.14.jpg
<MichealH-iPod> Hey all
<MichealH-iPod> Nearing 0:00 my time xD
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-04
* MichealH-iPod changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen tommorow (04/12/10) at 16:00 GMT, add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<UndiFineD> :)
<MichealH-iPod> Dang it
<UndiFineD> mistake MichealH
<UndiFineD> :)
<MichealH-iPod> My iPod is bad
<MichealH-iPod> I will seek revenge on my IRC99 tommoro
<MichealH-iPod> Damn
<UndiFineD> bash away
<MichealH-iPod> Wut? And swear at it nooo.....
<MichealH-iPod> ;)
<MichealH-iPod> Anyway, back to reading up on PHP stuff and expanding mah knowldge
<MichealH-iPod> Change 'tommorow' for 'today' in the /topic
<MichealH-iPod> That's what I wuz gonna do
<MichealH-iPod> See yas
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen Saturday (04/12/10) at 16:00 GMT, add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<MichealH-iPod> Muscovy: Will you be able to make 16 hours from now?
<Muscovy> Yep.
<Muscovy> 8 AM for me.
<MichealH-iPod> What time would that be there?
<Muscovy> ...wait
<Muscovy> Yeah, 8.
<UndiFineD> that is 17.00 PM, which may be problematic for me
<MichealH-iPod> It would be well, 16:00 :)
<UndiFineD> gmt+1
<MichealH-iPod> I like being in the middle of everyone ;)
<MichealH-iPod> GMT +0
<MichealH-iPod> Anyway, bye!
<Omega> xHmm
<Omega> I hope I wake up in time for the meeting
<celsojunior> hi all
<moiso> hi guys
<UndiFineD> hi
<moiso> hi UndiFineD :)
<moiso> i've been unactive for a while cause i was finishig the thesis for my degree, and after reading the meeting logs, it's unclear to me what has been decided about translations
<moiso> can you tell me
<UndiFineD> well, the deadline came and nobody did anything till the deadline... really weird
<UndiFineD> only after UDS some people continued works
<UndiFineD> one thing is certain, ubuntu-tour wont be on the installation cd for natty
<moiso> hm that's a shame, the tour is shaping very good
<UndiFineD> the cd does not have the space for it, simple as that
<UndiFineD> i even doubt there is space available on a dvd
<moiso> i was wondering that
<moiso> so what's the plan
<MichealH> I dunno but if you wanna bring it up in the meeting add it to the thing in /topic
<MichealH> "add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO"
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen at 16:00 GMT, add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<moiso> ok I added it
<jasono> Hello everyone.
<moiso> almost time
<moiso> :)
<MichealH> Yup
<MichealH> I will be driving the bot today
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<MichealH> Hey Muscovy
<moiso> sup Muscovy
<Omega> :>
<MichealH> Its arly but meh
<MichealH> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Dec  4 15:55:28 2010 UTC.  The chair is MichealH. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<MichealH> Right all, Hi!
<Muscovy> MichealH, perhaps let's wait just a few minutes in case anyone else is getting up early.
<MichealH> This is the frist meeting with meetingology
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Im just gonna quickly do this
<moiso> who's he
<MichealH> When I cast a vote you can say +1 to agree and -1 to disagree
<MichealH> Right, Its 16:00 GMT
<MichealH> Lets go!
<MichealH> #topic A New way to do the meeting?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: A New way to do the meeting?
<meetingology> TOPIC: A New way to do the meeting?
<MichealH> Okay, we have now got meetingology which gives us many features
<MichealH> We can pick who should drive the bot on the next meeting maybe?
<Muscovy> Probably whoever chairs the meetings.
<MichealH> Like a vote
<MichealH> Muscovy: Thats what Im saying
<Omega> I agree with Muscovy.
<MichealH> we should pick a time to next meeti up and who should chair it
<MichealH> at the end of the meeting
<Muscovy> Maybe it's a bit early to pick the time, unless we want to start meetings every two weeks or something.
<Muscovy> We could vote on that.
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> We should meet up often
<MichealH> ~2 weeks
<Muscovy> That way we also won't end up with really long meetings.
<Omega> That seems like a good idea.
<Omega> Who is currently present?
<MichealH> Yeah
 * Muscovy is here.
<MichealH> Omega: The bot works that out
<Moiso> o/
<Omega> I think jasono is coming back.
<MichealH> If someone writes ANYTHING then it says he/she is here
<Muscovy> What's the command to list those present, MichealH?
<MichealH> Is it agreed?
<Omega> And, I haven't seen MadnessRed in a while.
<Omega> #help
<MichealH> Muscovy: It outputs them
<MichealH> #help
<Omega> :/
<MichealH> :L
<MichealH> I will ping Alan after the meeting
<Muscovy> #list
<MichealH> Is it agreed on?
<Muscovy> Is what agreed on?
<MichealH> The doing the meeting up every 2 weeks and cast a vote on the chari
<Omega> #vote Meeting every two weeks
<Omega> :|
<Muscovy> +1
<Omega> +1
<MichealH> #vote Meeting every two weeks?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Meeting every two weeks?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Muscovy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Muscovy
<Omega> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Omega
<MichealH> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MichealH
<Omega> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Meeting every two weeks?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Omega> Mhm.
<MichealH> #action at the end of the meeting, agree on a meeting time and place.
<meetingology> ACTION: at the end of the meeting, agree on a meeting time and place.
<Muscovy> Ok, so we'll try to have meetings every other week.
<MichealH> #action at the end of the meeting, agree on a chair foir the next meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: at the end of the meeting, agree on a chair foir the next meeting
<MichealH> #topic Plan for translations
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Plan for translations
<meetingology> TOPIC: Plan for translations
<Muscovy> Who here is a translator?
<MichealH> Moiso: I beleive this is your topic?
<Omega> Moiso: ?
<Muscovy> UndiFineD, you around?
<MichealH> We can bring this up at the end maybe?
<Muscovy> Sure.
<Omega> #topic Website design
<MichealH> #topic Website design
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Website design
<meetingology> TOPIC: Website design
<Moiso> o/
<MichealH> Moiso: You just missed it but we will come back to it
<Moiso> Sorry, yep I'm translator
<Moiso> Ok
<MichealH> Right, im sure you have been following what has been brewing at ubuntutour.org/beta/
<Muscovy> http://ubuntutour.org/beta/
<MichealH> I was wondering what type of things you want to see
<MichealH> #link http://ubuntutour.org/beta/
<MichealH> I was thinking of a blog for the site
<MichealH> Where mambers can post updates
<MichealH> *members
<Moiso> that's a good idea
<MichealH> #vote Blog for members to post updates?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Blog for members to post updates?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MichealH
<Muscovy> +0
<UndiFineD> hello
<Omega> +0
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MichealH> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Blog for members to post updates?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Moiso> +1
<Omega> MichealH: Don't end votes so fast
<Omega> Not everyone has voted
<UndiFineD> I have to go .. dinner
<Omega> Smakelijk eten.
<MichealH> Okay, so we have 2 +1's and 2 +'s
<MichealH> *+0's
<Muscovy> I'm just not sure how many things we'll have to put on there, though I have no problem with a blog.
<Omega> But, will the blog be for 'members'
<Omega> Or for the project?
<MichealH> Its like I setup a twitter yesterday, The members can post updates about the project
<MichealH> The same can happen on the blog
<Omega> MichealH: Could the text in the top menu be centered vertically?
<Omega> Hello MixCool.
<MixCool> Hi
<MixCool> sorry for beeing late :/
<MichealH> Omega: What do you mean?
<Omega> No prob
<Moiso> Hi
<MixCool> hi
<Omega> Well, be in the middle of the rectangle
<MichealH> Omega: Like the footer?
<Omega> "Ubuntu Tour" and "Download" are not on the same level
<Muscovy> It would be nice it it used the official colour palate a bit more.
<Omega> No, not like the footer
<Omega> That too
<MichealH> Ahh I can fix that
<MichealH> #action MichealH to make the pallete more Ubuntu-y and to fix bugs while adding a blog
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to make the pallete more Ubuntu-y and to fix bugs while adding a blog
<Muscovy> MichealH: http://design.canonical.com/brand/D.%20Ubuntu%20Web%20Guidelines.pdf is handy for web themeing stuff.
<Omega> #link http://design.canonical.com/brand/D.%20Ubuntu%20Web%20Guidelines.pdf
<MichealH> Muscovy: Link noted
<MichealH> #topic Bug reporting frontend (like bugs.ubuntu-manual.org)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Bug reporting frontend (like bugs.ubuntu-manual.org)
<meetingology> TOPIC: Bug reporting frontend (like bugs.ubuntu-manual.org)
<MichealH> Any takers?
 * MichealH points to himself
<Muscovy> I thought it would be good for 2 reasons.
<Muscovy> Firstly, it makes it easier to request specific info.
<MichealH> #link bugs.ubuntu-manual.org
<Muscovy> Secondly, it allows users without an LP account to report bugs.
<Muscovy> Though we could have a "report as me" button that redirects to a filled-out LP form.
<MichealH> I think it would be great because I can create a API for a IRCBot to hang in here?
<Muscovy> Hmm?
<MichealH> Then it would say New Bug received : 1 - blah blah
<Muscovy> That would be handy.
<Omega> Yes, that would be a good idea.
<MichealH> I can write the system?
<Omega> And when a bug number is pasted it could fetch the title
<MichealH> Omega: yeah
<Muscovy> We'd best ask for the manual one's code, since I have no idea how parts of the work.
<MichealH> I can make one, me being a PHP guru
<Muscovy> Specifically, I have no idea how to submit a web form without going "click".
<MichealH> Muscovy: Dont make me go into MySQL statements ;)
<Muscovy> If you think you can make one, go ahead.
<MichealH> :)
<Omega> #action MichealH to work on ubuntutour.orf bug frontend
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to work on ubuntutour.orf bug frontend
<Muscovy> We can link that to Help -> Report a bug.
<Omega> Damn
<MichealH> Yup
<Omega> #removeaction MichealH to work on ubuntutour.orf bug frontend
<Omega> #action MichealH to work on ubuntutour.org bug frontend
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to work on ubuntutour.org bug frontend
<Muscovy> +1
<MichealH> #topic Publicity rollout
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Publicity rollout
<meetingology> TOPIC: Publicity rollout
<Muscovy> Ok, the key thing. :D
<Muscovy> We're basically "ready" to start rolling out the tour for mass testing.
<MichealH> +1
<Omega> Mhm.
<Muscovy> Now that we have most of the writing, about half the screenshots, and a PPA going.
<Muscovy> We can use this to help complete the missing things, and get advice/fixes on any issues. Things that are to simple, to complexe, and so on.
<Muscovy> A little while ago we made a "release statement": http://openetherpad.org/7jAZk435OA
<Muscovy> Basically, once we decide we're ready, we send that or links to posts _everywhere_.
<Muscovy> Perhaps a vote on if we're ready to start that, or if we should wait?
<Omega> I think we should wait for the bug frontend before we do it, maybe even a fast whipped-up version (or use the UMP's untill ours is done)
<Omega> So it's easier to get feedback.
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> Though help -> report a bug does open the LP bug page and includes the version info.
<MichealH> #vote Ready to release a Beta?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ready to release a Beta?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> +0
<Moiso> +0
<MichealH> +0 (We need to wait)
<MichealH> Everyone voted?
<MixCool> +0
<Omega> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Omega
<MichealH> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ready to release a Beta?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<Muscovy> I'd also like to see the beta site finished by release time.
<Omega> I explained above why I think we shoudl wait.
<Omega> MichealH: You're going to have a lot of things on your plate :P
<MichealH> #action To release the beta we need to have Website and Bug Tracker
<meetingology> ACTION: To release the beta we need to have Website and Bug Tracker
<Muscovy> Yeah, that too.
<Muscovy> +1
<Muscovy> I feel in terms of the tour itself we're ok to release.
<Omega> Mhm.
<MichealH> #topic Meeting Info and Agenda, on the Wiki?!?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Meeting Info and Agenda, on the Wiki?!?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Meeting Info and Agenda, on the Wiki?!?
<Omega> And the beta will hopefully get us some outside contribution to polish the tour.
<Muscovy> Yep.
<MichealH> I think we should have our Agenda on the wiki
<MichealH> The logs can go on too
<Muscovy> I'm picturing it being like the last time but moreso because the tour is way cooler now.
<MichealH> meetingology generates Wiki output
<meetingology> MichealH: Error: "generates" is not a valid command.
<Moiso> That would be helpful
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<Muscovy> I can mail out the link and a brief list of what happened.
<MichealH> #vote Meeting Items on the wiki
<meetingology> Please vote on: Meeting Items on the wiki
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Muscovy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Muscovy
<MichealH> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MichealH
<MixCool> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MixCool
<Omega> Maybe posting about it on the ubuntu-desktop mailing list would be helpful too.
<Omega> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Omega
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<MichealH> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Meeting Items on the wiki
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<MichealH> #action MichealH to add logs to wiki and to organise the wiki acordingly
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to add logs to wiki and to organise the wiki acordingly
<Muscovy> Ok, anything else that needs doing?
<MichealH> #topic Plan for translations
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Plan for translations
<meetingology> TOPIC: Plan for translations
<Muscovy> Right.
<MichealH> That was postponed
<Moiso> Yes please
<Muscovy> Who had something to say on the matter?
<Moiso> I feel a little lost here
<MichealH> Moiso: Break a leg! ;)
<Moiso> It's the tour ready to translate?
<Moiso> I mean totally?
<Muscovy> Not totally.
<MichealH> Moiso: You can start and there will be plenty to keep you going :)
<Muscovy> We want to focus on doing the English stuff first so translators don't have to keep redoing things.
<Muscovy> Some chapters are nearly done though
<MichealH> Basically, It will never ever be fully traslated, ther
<Moiso> yes I understand
<Muscovy> and could be translated with few future edits.
<MichealH> *there will be new items and we will need to keep up
<Muscovy> I was thinking once we get feedback and finish writing, we'll open the translation floodgates.
<Moiso> But if I translate now, is there a risk of getting some work lost because of edits?
<Muscovy> Some, but you should be able to tell what looks finished.
<Muscovy> The about-ubuntu chapter is more or less done, for example.
<Muscovy> If you don't have time, I wouldn't worry about translating now though.
<MichealH> #action finish writing and get the Site/BugTracker and then build a beta to open the Translations for everyone
<meetingology> ACTION: finish writing and get the Site/BugTracker and then build a beta to open the Translations for everyone
<Moiso> yeah I think so, that's what I have been doing
<MichealH> #topic Chair for next meeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Chair for next meeting
<meetingology> TOPIC: Chair for next meeting
<MichealH> Anyone?
<Moiso> .
<MichealH> Muscovy: You wanna?
<Omega> I could.
<MichealH> Moiso: Is that a yes?
<Omega> Mine's a yes.
<Muscovy> I could also, as long as I can make it.
<Omega> Wait, damn.
<Omega> I don't think I can make it, I'm traveling.
<Omega> I'll try to though, if I get a 'net connection.
<MichealH> Lets postpone for now
<Muscovy> Alright.
<MichealH> #topic Dtae and Time
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Dtae and Time
<meetingology> TOPIC: Dtae and Time
<MichealH> *Date and time
<MichealH> Oh well
<Muscovy> I think we should start the poll a week before.
<Muscovy> SInce people's times are liable to change.
<MichealH> But someone will be now able to commit to being there
<MichealH> No matter what date and time
<MichealH> Rough Date?
<Omega> In two weeks?
<Moiso> 15 days
<Muscovy> Dec 18/19.
<MichealH> Sat/Sun in 2 weeks?
<Muscovy> Weekends seem best.
<Moiso> Of course
<MichealH> #vote 18/19 December rough date for the next meeting?
<meetingology> Please vote on: 18/19 December rough date for the next meeting?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> +
<MichealH> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MichealH
<Moiso> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Moiso
<MixCool> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from MixCool
<Omega> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Omega
<Omega> (Because I can't make it)
<Omega> But, go on :)
 * MichealH screams LOGS in Omega ear
<Omega> Mhm.
<Omega> I have logs of my own :>
<MichealH> Muscovy: +1?
<Muscovy> Hmm.
<Muscovy> _1
<Muscovy> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Muscovy
<MichealH> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 18/19 December rough date for the next meeting?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<MichealH> #agreed Next meeting ~ 18/19 Dec
<MichealH> #topic Chair for next meeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Chair for next meeting
<meetingology> TOPIC: Chair for next meeting
<MichealH> I may do this
<MichealH> #vote MichealH for next chair?
<meetingology> Please vote on: MichealH for next chair?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Muscovy> +0
<MichealH> I wont vote (It would be bias)
<MichealH> Omega: ?
<Omega> +0
<Omega> Anyone is fine really :)
<MichealH> Anyone else want to vote or volenteer?
<MichealH> I can teach you how to use the bot.
<MichealH> Going
<MichealH> Going
<MichealH> Gone
<MichealH> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: MichealH for next chair?
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Deadlock
<Omega> (:
<MichealH> #action MichealH to be the next chair
<meetingology> ACTION: MichealH to be the next chair
<MichealH> Anything else?
<MichealH> #topic Anything Else?
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: Anything Else?
<meetingology> TOPIC: Anything Else?
<Muscovy> I think we're good.
<MichealH> Going
<MichealH> Going
<MichealH> Gone
<Omega> This has been a productive session.
<MichealH> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Meeting to happen at 16:00 GMT, add to the topics list at http://openetherpad.org/jP2PeIcHQO
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Dec  4 16:46:06 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-tour/2010/ubuntu-tour.2010-12-04-15.55.moin.txt
<Omega> Good meeting guys.
<Omega> (:
<MichealH> Especially with meetingology
<Moiso> yep
<Muscovy> Thanks for being here.
<Moiso> I will learn how to use bots, then offer myself for being chair
<MichealH> Im just getting the logs onto the wiki
<MichealH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/LastMeeting
<MichealH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/MeetingAgenda << new agenda I will clear later
<MichealH> I cleared it
<MichealH> Welcome to add new things
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> See yas
<Omega> Cya!
<celsojunior> hi
<Muscovy> Hello.
<celsojunior> When the meeting begins.
<Muscovy> We actually finished not to long ago.
<Muscovy> I;ll grab the logs.
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/MeetingLogs/20101204?action=show&redirect=UbuntuTour/LastMeeting
<celsojunior> I confused with the time.
<celsojunior> Thanks
<MichealH> AlanBell: Ive found a bug in meetingology output :L
<MichealH> Muscovy: I can make the site roughly like ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-05
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download
<MadnessRed> Hi all
<UndiFineD> hey crazy red
<UndiFineD> ;)
<MadnessRed> finally got irc to work :)
<MadnessRed> found out it was port 8001 that was being blocked to set it to connect on 6667 and now it works :)
<UndiFineD> oh man.. you should have asked on the ml
<MadnessRed> yh, i have been using my phone to connect previously, but should get a slighty better ping now
<MadnessRed> anyway, what time is the meeting?
<MadnessRed> oops :/
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/MeetingLogs/20101204?action=show&redirect=UbuntuTour/LastMeeting
<MadnessRed> ty
<MadnessRed> Hi, sorry don't know if this has been brough up, but why are we opening the browser to report a bug? If have a html renderer in the program, why not just use that?
<UndiFineD> or use cli
<MadnessRed> i mean, in the program when you go "Help > Report a bug"
<UndiFineD> well you cannot assume people have a LP account or that the bug is for ubuntu-tour
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> I was more thinking of just loading the bug repoting page in the program, but I guess if they have passwords stored in their browser
<UndiFineD> from a idiotic user pov  they could file a bug just about anything
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> Why was the title bug changed?
<MadnessRed> Switching between chapters shows incorrect title
<MadnessRed> status:	 Fix Committed → Confirmed
<MadnessRed> status:	 Confirmed → Incomplete
<UndiFineD> I dont know
<MadnessRed> it works for me on the ppa and bzr branch
<UndiFineD> well the incomplete part must be due to lack of info
<MadnessRed> kk
<MadnessRed> what info is needed?
<UndiFineD> personal tinkering directory of installation, contents of other directories
<UndiFineD> those sort of things
<MadnessRed> It's an old bug which was fixed a while ago, solved and commited. It was a problem with the default script as it was with no fiddling.
<UndiFineD> well, it is old indeed, compared to progress
<UndiFineD> i would simply close it as dealt with
